#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Lampang - Chae Son National Park

## dirtydog

*Chae Son National Park* 

*Lampang*

* General Information*

Jae Sawn National Park is a rich mountainous forest located in the northeast of Lumpang province. It is situated in the districts of Muang Bahn and Jae hom and covers an area of about 592 square km. 

The forest and mountains provide an important water source for the surrounding area. 

The Park has many interesting features including, waterfalls, caves and its famous hot springs. Along with many species of fauna and flora.




All of this makes Jae Sawn an important place for tourism within Lampang Province. 

*Chae Son Hot Springs (Chae Sawn Hotsprings)*

Before Jae Sawn became the National Park it was a Forest Park which had two names Eang Nam Oun and Jae Sawn Waterfall The latter naming it after one of the Parks Waterfalls. Ministers approved the promotion of tourism in Lumpang province and the go ahead was given to convert Jae Sawn Waterfall into a National Park. 

Preparations were made from May 1986 to December 1987 for the celebration of the Kings 60th birthday at Jae Sawn Waterfall on the 5th December 1987. 

The Park was officially surveyed by Royal Forest Department staff soon after this and led to a decision by the board of directors, which in turn led to the Royal Decree that officially turned Jae Sawn into a National Park on 28th July 1988, becoming Thailand’s 58th National Park.

*Geography*

The national park is a mountainous area with 81 degrees Celsius hotspring over rocky terrain, providing a misty and picturesque scene.




*Climate*

Rainy season is from May to October, winter season is from November to February and summer season is from March to April. Usually, tourists can visit the national park all year round.

*Flora and Fauna*

Mixed deciduous forest and deciduous dipterocarp blankets the park with various plants including Afzelia xylocarpa, Chukrasia tabularis, Toona ciliata,Diospyros pubicalyx, Lagerstroemia calyculata, Dipterocarpus alatus, Pinus merkusii, P.kesiya,Pterocarpus macrocarpus, Shorea obtusa, S.siamensis and D. obtusifolius.

The park is home to animal such as CommonMuntjak, Mouse Deer, Common Wild Boar, AsianGolden Cat, Siamese Hare, Southern Serow, Malayan Flying Lemur, Langur, Macaque, Porcupine,Bear, Squirrel and Treeshrew. 

Various kinds of birds such as White-rumpedShama, Red Junglefowl, Woodpecker, Hawk, Bulbul,Barbet, Tailorbird, Green Pigeon, Warbler, Babbler,and Dove. 

Annually, there is a number of cicada conglomerating near the hot spring. People believe that they come to consume mineral water here.

----------

